# شرح لتركيب مكيّف إسبليت ..



## علي السوداني (25 يوليو 2008)

*تحيّاتي لكل المتواجدين هنـــا ..
*أبحث عن شرح أعزائي الكرام في تركيب المكيفات (الإسبلت) .. 
*أرجو من تتوفر إليه معلومة حول ذلك ..
*أن يدفع بها - متفضلاً - إلى هذا البوست ..
*سواء كان مقطع فيديو .. أو ملف يتم تحميله .. أو عرض صور ..
*ولكم وافر الشكر وجزيله مقدماً ..


----------



## ولد عمان (25 يوليو 2008)

سلااام عليكم....اخي انا رابع مره اطلب شرح تركيب مكيف السبليت بس ولا احد عطاني رد ....عسى احد يفديني ويفيدك


----------



## adooool (26 يوليو 2008)

ياخوان العائق الوحيد في تركييب مكييف اسبلت هو طريقة تصرييف الماء المتكثثف 
لنفرض اننا سوف نقوم بتركييب مكييف سبلت 

لابد من مراعات الامور التالية 

1- صلابة الحائط لحمل الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية 
2-المسافة بين الوحدتين الا تتجاوز 15 متر ولا تقل عن 5 امتار 
3-مراعات الميل القليل في الوحدة الداخلية نحو فتحة التصرييف 
4- الحرص على وضع الوحدة الخارجية في مكان جيد التهوية 
5-جميع وحدات الاسبلت تاتي من الشركة مشحونة بالفريون 
6-ياتي مع المكييف النت الخاص بكل ماسورة وعددها اربع 
7-اغلب المكيفات ياتي مصدر الطاقه في الوحدة الداخلية وتتم بعد ذالك توصيل 3 اسلاك بين الوحدتين 
8- عند التركيب احرص على عزل كل ماسورة لوحداها ولا تنسا الاسلاك الكهربائية الموصلة بين الوحدتين لوضعها سويا 
9-احرص بقدر الامكان التعامل مع الانابية وهي مغلقة لتجنب اي شواء تدخل اليها اثناء العزل 


اسف جدا يا اخوان هذا ما اطلع معايا الان واذا تذكرت شي اخر راح اضيفة 

اسف على عدم تنسيق الكلمات


----------



## ولد عمان (27 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااا والله فيك الخير ...نتمنى تفيدنا اكثر المره القادمة ولك جزيل الشكر عدوووول : )


----------



## بن ظاهر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## cutter (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ابو بكر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الناحيه العمليه افضل من الناحيه النظريه للاجابة عن هذا السؤال


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياريت لو حد يتكرم بارسال الدائره الكهربيه لتكييف اسبيلت ماركة فيلكوا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت لو فيه حد متابع يرد


----------



## محمد الورفي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

روح اقرب شركه تركيب للمكيفت وشوف بنفسك


----------



## ghadahzol (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أليك هذا اللنك فيه فيديو يشرح بالتفصيل عن تركيب السبليت 
http://video.eng2all.com/air-condit...-air-conditioning-system-video_3bb92a628.html


----------



## علاء الحوارات (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووور اخي


----------



## me2engineer (30 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank You ghadahzol


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى لعريض (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا أخ عدوووول على هذه المعلومات وحاول المزيد نحن مبتدئين في الميدان


----------



## aati badri (6 أبريل 2010)

لو عندك اي سؤال عن المكيفات المنزلية اتفضل ‏(


----------



## aati badri (6 أبريل 2010)

طريقة تركيب تكييف أسبليت يونيت


----------



## aati badri (6 أبريل 2010)

يا علي مش قلت لك
ما حك جلدك غير بلدايتك


----------



## aati badri (6 أبريل 2010)

ياعلي 
أنا قايلك معانا هنا
أتاريك انت رأس كبيرة في الإتصالات
والدليل 
بالإضافة لقالوووووووووووووووووووووولووووووو
موضوعك هناك بتاع تركيب المحطات


----------



## اديب اديب (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 أغسطس 2010)

_خطوات تركيب تكييف اسبليت:_
_1_- يقوم الفنى بعمل معانية فى المكان المراد تركيب الجهاز مع مراعاة كل 8 متر يلزمهم 1 حصان 
_2_- نقوم بأختيار أقرب مكان لتركيب الوحدات بمسافة تكون قليلة لان كلما قلت مسافة المواسير بين الوحداتين كان كفاءة الجهاز أفصل.
*3- بالنسبة للوحدة الدااخلية **نقوم بتوصيل المواسير وهى موجودة على الارض ويتم توصيل الاسلاك الكهربية أيضا ثم يتم عزلها وأثتاء ذلك يقوم الفنى بتركيب المسطرة(الجزء الحامل للوحدة الداخلية )مع مراعاة تحديد الفتحة التى يخرج منها الواصلات أو المواسير .
4- بالنسبة للوحدة الخارجية: نقوم نتعليق الكابولى (الجزء الحامل للوحدة الخارجية) مع مراعاة تثبيته جيدأ بالجبس والاسمنت ونتركه حتى يجف ثم يتم وضع الوحدة الخارجية علية وتوصيل المواسير والاسلاك الكهربية وفتح الفريون باستخدام الالينكاهت ثم يتم تجربة الجهاز .
ملاحظة للأعضاء** :بالنسبة للشرح ده عملى لان كنت شغال فى شركة تكييف 
ومحتاج راءكم فى الشرح*


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 أغسطس 2010)

*خطوات تركيب تكييف اسبليت:
1- يقوم الفنى بعمل معانية فى المكان المراد تركيب الجهاز مع مراعاة كل 8 متر يلزمهم 1 حصان 
2- نقوم بأختيار أقرب مكان لتركيب الوحدات بمسافة تكون قليلة لان كلما قلت مسافة المواسير بين الوحداتين كان كفاءة الجهاز أفصل.
3- بالنسبة للوحدة الدااخلية نقوم بتوصيل المواسير وهى موجودة على الارض ويتم توصيل الاسلاك الكهربية أيضا ثم يتم عزلها وأثتاء ذلك يقوم الفنى بتركيب المسطرة(الجزء الحامل للوحدة الداخلية )مع مراعاة تحديد الفتحة التى يخرج منها الواصلات أو المواسير .
4- بالنسبة للوحدة الخارجية: نقوم نتعليق الكابولى (الجزء الحامل للوحدة الخارجية) مع مراعاة تثبيته جيدأ بالجبس والاسمنت ونتركه حتى يجف ثم يتم وضع الوحدة الخارجية علية وتوصيل المواسير والاسلاك الكهربية وفتح الفريون باستخدام الالينكاهت ثم يتم تجربة الجهاز .
ملاحظة للأعضاء :بالنسبة للشرح ده عملى لان كنت شغال فى شركة تكييف 
ومحتاج راءكم فى الشرح*​


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

